# Goodwood Supercar Sunday, May 1st - contains filth (P4)



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

For anyone not in the know, Goodwood circuit host a FREE monthly petrolheads gathering called the Breakfast Club on the 1st sunday of the month - on Sunday 1st May the theme is Supercars and there is an open invite:

http://www.goodwood.co.uk/breakfast-clu ... -club.aspx

Gates open at 8 AM and breakfast will be available... sort of a clue in the name!

I said I couldn't guarantee supercars at every meet but I think this one I can. So who's coming? 

1. Badyaker
2. Super Josh
3. DenTTed
4. CastorAcer
5. CWJ
6. Williamo
7. Rich196
8. Brendanb86
9. kjgouldstone
10. Kei (tbc?)
11. WestcoTT/Blunkybill
12.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

This sounds like fun Phil, put me down 

1. Badyaker.
2. Super Josh.

Josh


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Super Josh said:


> This sounds like fun Phil, put me down
> 
> 1. Badyaker.
> 2. Super Josh.
> ...


 Great Josh, I'll keep a running total on the OP

Don't think there are any tunnels on this trip though :wink:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

badyaker said:


> Don't think there are any tunnels on this trip though :wink:


Hmmmm Maybe that's a good thing, less chance of flashing cameras :roll: 

Josh


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Super Josh said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > Don't think there are any tunnels on this trip though :wink:
> ...


Did you get the letter through the door for that [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

If that's a "No!" it'll be a license to burn it up good an proper before the body goes back in the casing!

Bet all those fun ones are armed full time though, a-holes


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Hopefully not tempting fate. But no letter so far..........

Josh


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi

Any room left for a newbie TT`er to join in, I`m registered with Goodwood from a previous life ( BMW Z3 ) but jumped ship to join you guys !!

Gareth


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Guys

This is a great day - just checked and on Sunday 3rd March its Soft Top Sunday so any other roadsters fancy a meet up, you never know you may end up with your car been picked for the track grid line up - just register at;

www.goodwood.co.uk/breakfast-club/regis ... -form.aspx

I`ll definetly be there !


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Gareth, certainly is room and I'll add you to the list

Guys please note I'm out of the country at the mo and only have sporadic email etc so continue to post up and I'll add you to the list as and when I get the chance, more details when I'm back in mid-march. No upper limit in theory.

Soft top day sounds like a good shout, go ahead without me as I won't be here!


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Please put me down for May 1st please. I've been to one of these Breakfast Club events before and they really are great fun and very relaxed.


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

Put me down for this mate 

Nice stretch the A27 with the roundabouts


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Gareth50 said:


> Guys
> 
> This is a great day - just checked and on Sunday 3rd March its Soft Top Sunday so any other roadsters fancy a meet up, you never know you may end up with your car been picked for the track grid line up - just register at;
> 
> ...


I may go along to the soft top event and just looked and its April 3rd :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Guys I think will be a popular one (1st May) so what do you think of a meet at 8 am for an 8.15 departure, at the Chichester Sainsburys car park?

Other meets for the cruise from the regions I'll leave to the local reps, details for the London group TBA.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Little bump for this event as it's now less than a month away. Another couple of weeks and I'll send out details of meets etc for the cruise. It looks like it might have to be an early one.


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sadly cant now make this as in Paris but guys if this sundays event is anything to go by then it will be a great day. Lambos Ferraris R8s Porsches to name but a few were there for the soft top event so expect a great day !!!

Enjoy it !


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Put me down for it, I'm meant to be at another meet by midday but as this is a morning thing Ill probably be okay for time. It was a good day last year.

And yes there is a tunnel at the track, sounds really good, your cant get a ticket but a marshal might tell you off


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

OK Rich, you're on

Are you London based or more local? I'll be sending out the meet times/location later this week to all those on the list.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

badyaker said:


> OK Rich, you're on
> 
> Are you London based or more local? I'll be sending out the meet times/location later this week to all those on the list.


Im from horsham


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

I will be coming from Crawley


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds like we pre meet somewhere close 1st and convo then? and ideas on a place?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking 8.15 at the Chichester Sainsburys for an 8.30 departure - track's just up the road


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

badyaker said:


> Yeah, I was thinking 8.15 at the Chichester Sainsburys for an 8.30 departure - track's just up the road


Can we make that chi McDonalds? i was thinking maybe come of use Horsham / Crawley people meet up nearer our way and convoy?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Still open for any other takers

I sent out the route/times for meets etc by PM earlier this week, any other takers just let me know if you fancy it and I'll let you know where/when to meet up

If all else fails, Chichester McDs on Portfield Rd (just off the bypass at the eastern end of town) for an 8.20 ish departure.

Could you also post if you fancy a pub lunch out in sussex/hants borders on the way back - enough interest, I'll book a table somewhere!

8)


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

badyaker said:


> Still open for any other takers
> 
> I sent out the route/times for meets etc by PM earlier this week, any other takers just let me know if you fancy it and I'll let you know where/when to meet up
> 
> ...


Is this the Mcd's just off the big round about??


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry mate - I wont be able to attend now as I have been given tickets to BTCC at Thruxton...

Cheers and have fun

Matt


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

666MRB said:


> Sorry mate - I wont be able to attend now as I have been given tickets to BTCC at Thruxton...
> 
> Cheers and have fun
> 
> Matt


I may bring me and the kids if I can haul my arse out of bed, let the wife live the dream by having the whole bed to herself. I'll be coming out of Billingshurst/Horsham if any want to meet at maybe scat's? On the A272.

John


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

denTTed said:


> 666MRB said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry mate - I wont be able to attend now as I have been given tickets to BTCC at Thruxton...
> ...


Could do, im coming from horsham that was then onto petworth where im meeting up with others


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

I am keen but just to clarify: are we meeting more toward London side and driving down or are we meeting near the venue? Also, this seems to be almost an all Mk1 cruise? Any space for a Mk2?


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

CWJ said:


> I am keen but just to clarify: are we meeting more toward London side and driving down or are we meeting near the venue? Also, this seems to be almost an all Mk1 cruise? Any space for a Mk2?


There are few meeting points on the way to the venue that are being organised by PM. I'm in a Mark 2 too but as I'm starting in Sussex I'll be meeting everyone part way down from London.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Rich196 said:


> Could do, im coming from horsham that was then onto petworth where im meeting up with others


Where you planning to turn right at the roundabout at Billingshurst and over on the a272? I can just join you from the roundabout if you're heading across on the a272? What time will you be there?

John


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

The plan is to meet in petworth at 7:50am, so I guess 7:30 at scat's


----------



## kei (Jun 16, 2010)

hey phil send me the details and if my fishing trip gets cancelled again then i'll join you guys!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Rich196 said:


> The plan is to meet in petworth at 7:50am, so I guess 7:30 at scat's


Ok the kids will be pleased at such an early start!!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Rich,

What car should I be looking out for, apart from the TT bit....


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

denTTed said:


> Rich,
> 
> What car should I be looking out for, apart from the TT bit....


If your sure, don't have to come alone, can always join at your leisure otherwise, erm mk1 silver tt 225 standard, drive rather erratically by a just gone teenager lol


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

PM sent to DenTTed, Kei, CWJ with the details.

Anyone for a pub lunch on the way back?


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

badyaker said:


> PM sent to DenTTed, Kei, CWJ with the details.
> 
> Anyone for a pub lunch on the way back?


Thanks for the PM. I will meet you at the first meeting point.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I won't be stopping for lunch, the wife is now out seeing a supplier in the morning so we're going to meet up with her.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

denTTed said:


> I won't be stopping for lunch, the wife is now out seeing a supplier in the morning so we're going to meet up with her.


so your not going at all?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm going still, just not lunch.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

denTTed said:


> I'm going still, just not lunch.


so meet you at scat's at 7.30 and be in petworth by 7.50 still yeh?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Rich196 said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going still, just not lunch.
> ...


Yep, petworth by 7:35


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

denTTed said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > denTTed said:
> ...


really, dont think im going to keep up then lol


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Guys, looking like a really good line up for tomorrow, hopefully the sun will be shining and there'll be a load of expensive metal waiting for us!

I've not booked anywhere for lunch as no-one posted about it, but I'll keep a couple of places in mind and see what happens on the day.

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

What a good turnout! A really good day with some new faces. My son took 298 photos, none are any good and 3 are of dogs.

Some nice cars there...


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

denTTed said:


> What a good turnout! A really good day with some new faces. My son took 298 photos, none are any good and 3 are of dogs.
> 
> Some nice cars there...


Brilliant, Was a good day and turnout nice to meet everyone. Didnt see you on the way out which was did you go? Might have to pop into you establishment for a drink sometime , did you loose or gain mgp after your remap?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Fantastic morning and a great drive down as well - cheers to everyone who got up early to come. Well worth the effort I think, especially the sound of those muscle cars reverberating around Petworth town square... bet the locals hate it!

I'll chuck some pics up a bit later just to tease those guys that couldn't/didn't make it. :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Rich196 said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > What a good turnout! A really good day with some new faces. My son took 298 photos, none are any good and 3 are of dogs.
> ...


Mpg should get better unless you use the map which I did.  Yeh, I had to be a bit creative getting out as I got stuck for about 20 mins so drove around a bit until i got to the front.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

denTTed said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > denTTed said:
> ...


Not good, I had fun with a megan 225 on that way home, he lost  have you got a project thread for your 225?


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the great morning out - unfortunately we got separated while parking and didn't seem to catch you guys again. Mind you I did bump into ttrev21 in the paddock and had a good old chat.

The noise in Petworth was rather good!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Here's some pics to whet your appetites, just off out again:
McLaren C12
















































Needs lowering?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Proper AM:








Proper Ferrari:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice pics...good quality...well presented...like the featured marques...happy for your day out  I know how it feels.

Joe


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

A couple of mine I took on the way home!



















another cheeky TT in the background


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

Great morning and great cars


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah thanks everybody for a great day out! I particularly enjoyed watching the duel between the Tesla and the Ferrari on the way back to London!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

To be fair though Carl the Tesla was a bit rubbish... fast, but the sounds and smells from the back of that Dino for 20 miles up the A286 were fantastic!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

badyaker said:


> To be fair though Carl the Tesla was a bit rubbish... fast, but the sounds and smells from the back of that Dino for 20 miles up the A286 were fantastic!


 Surprized the duracells took it that far


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

A few piccies


----------

